# Flight Pic's



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I have managed to get a couple of flight pic's.
They are not that good. I just need to practice.
This is one I got of Tinkerbell awhile back. And was the first pic that I got of her in flight.









Henry









Roxy









And Max









And the ghost shot


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Awwww max. I love max!

Hahahaha the ghost one is awesome !!!

I love flying pictures. They are so hard to get. You did awesome and got some awesome shots.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Those are so cool! How big of a room do you have for them to fly in? I get so nervous when my birds fly around. My Michaela died after flying into a wall so that explains it. I wish I had a really big space that they could fly in safely!


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Good job, I usually catch a blur or part of mine in flight. I love the way they hold their feet when they're flying. Your babies are adorable.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice pics especially the ghost photo muahahaha...and beautiful tiels...are they all male?


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

"Those are so cool! How big of a room do you have for them to fly in? I get so nervous when my birds fly around. My Michaela died after flying into a wall so that explains it. I wish I had a really big space that they could fly in safely!"

I feel for you, having a Fid die after crashing, these things do happen. Can I ask if it was fully flighted or clipped.
I have had incidents, but never seen any of the Fids I am around get badly injured by flying into things. 
It is the Panic Flight that I feel is the most dangerous. At normal speed, yes the odd one will fly up against the glass, leaving a dust outline on the glass.

The conservatory is 5 x 7mt "L" shape, but they are not shut in there and can fly the whole house.
Here is my set up. "Birdy Paradice" You will need to scroll down the page to see it. Same screen name.
http://forums.avianavenue.com/toys-cages-bypass/419-post-your-set-ups-26.html
As you can see there is a lot of glass, which does not seem to fase them.



"Very nice pics especially the ghost photo muahahaha...and beautiful tiels...are they all male?"

Thank you for the comments.
No. They are two of each sex and paired off. With Roxy and Max mating in the middle of winter?
Henry and Tinkerbell suffered some abuse before I got them and are taking a lot of time to become confident. Almost a year now.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Awesome shots love them all specially the ghost shot. You have a good camera there on that end.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool shots! Really like the first.


----------

